# Complete the Sentence



## Mina (Apr 18, 2007)

1. My ex is...

2. I am listening to...

3. Maybe I should...

4. I loveâ€¦

5. My best friend...

6. I don't understand...

7. I lost...

8. People say...

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦

10. Love is...

11. Somewhere, someone is...

12. I will alwaysâ€¦

13. Forever seems...

14. I never want to...

15. My cell phone is...

16. When I wake up in the morning...

17. I get annoyed when...

18. Parties are...

19. Today I...

20. Tomorrow I will...

21. I really want...


----------



## MindySue (Apr 18, 2007)

ooh fun fun!

1. My ex is... an ass

2. I am listening to... days of our lives

3. Maybe I should... go to the doctors

4. I loveâ€¦ phil

5. My best friend... phil

6. I don't understand... why im in pain

7. I lost... nothing

8. People say... that im nasty (my dad just said that to me..lol)

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ a song

10. Love is... what i have

11. Somewhere, someone is... thinking

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ love makeup

13. Forever seems... like forever

14. I never want to... get old

15. My cell phone is... dead

16. When I wake up in the morning... i go back to sleep

17. I get annoyed when... my dad says certain things to me

18. Parties are... lame

19. Today I... have to go to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

20. Tomorrow I will... have to go to work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

21. I really want... to buy clothes and makeup (get paid today woohoo)


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 18, 2007)

1. My ex is... Not so bad

2. I am listening to... Family Matters

3. Maybe I should... Take a shower

4. I loveâ€¦ Nick

5. My best friend... Alexis

6. I don't understand... Why I can't find a job

7. I lost... My diamond earring

8. People say... I need to relax

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ My nickname and the last 4 digits of my #

10. Love is... Blind

11. Somewhere, someone is... Being born

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ Keep trying

13. Forever seems... Too short

14. I never want to... Be sick

15. My cell phone is... Too quiet

16. When I wake up in the morning... I stretch

17. I get annoyed when... People are late

18. Parties are... Fun sometimes

19. Today I... Am going to see therapist

20. Tomorrow I will... Hopefully see NIck!!!!!

21. I really want... A job!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 18, 2007)

1. My ex is... in the past where he belongs

2. I am listening to... nothing

3. Maybe I should... go back to sleep

4. I loveâ€¦ Richard

5. My best friend...I really dont have one

6. I don't understand... life

7. I lost... my daddy

8. People say... I am evil at times

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ my name with random numers behind it

10. Love is... wonderful

11. Somewhere, someone is... crying

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ be honest

13. Forever seems... so long

14. I never want to...disappoint people I love

15. My cell phone is... been eaten by my 18 month old

16. When I wake up in the morning... I get a kiss from my baby

17. I get annoyed when... people are competitive

18. Parties are... pointless

19. Today I... am taking a nap

20. Tomorrow I will... take another nap

21. I really want... friends


----------



## MindySue (Apr 18, 2007)

for some reason i took the screen name as my sn on AIM. on here i just got it from hello kitty, but with my name. hello mindy.


----------



## Mina (Apr 18, 2007)

YAHOOOO YOUR SO FUNNYY!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## han (Apr 18, 2007)

1. My ex is... a loser

2. I am listening to... court tv

3. Maybe I should... shop

4. I loveâ€¦ my husband and kids

5. My best friend... is my husband

6. I don't understand... alot of things

7. I lost... my dad

8. People say... im loyal

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ my name

10. Love is... beautiful

11. Somewhere, someone is... hungry

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ be me

13. Forever seems... forever

14. I never want to...have a diease

15. My cell phone is... silent

16. When I wake up in the morning... i smoke a cigg

17. I get annoyed when... people judge

18. Parties are... fun

19. Today I... am not cooking

20. Tomorrow I will... duno(tommorow isnt promised)

21. I really want...win the lotto


----------



## Mina (Apr 18, 2007)

May the best be with you!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 18, 2007)

1. My ex is... my husband's man crush (wierd)

2. I am listening to... a sales person over my wall

3. Maybe I should... do some work

4. I loveâ€¦ MUT

5. My best friend... pays $20 a day for doggie day care

6. I don't understand... how everyone can understand my jamaican janitor except me. his accent is way heavy.

7. I lost... my favorite laura mercier lipstick

8. People say... the darndest things

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ I used to work for a beer company, and it has stuck ever since

10. Love is... all around

11. Somewhere, someone is... putting on my favorite laura mercier lipstick.

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ need a step stool in the kitchen

13. Forever seems... very short

14. I never want to... eat beets or melons

15. My cell phone is... my worst enemy

16. When I wake up in the morning... I go right back to sleep

17. I get annoyed when... the snooze button goes off

18. Parties are... fun to plan

19. Today I... did a fuschia and charcoal smoky eye

20. Tomorrow I will... do a teal eye wth lots of bronze and gold

21. I really want... to go to the mall and check out the NYX display


----------



## Mina (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi April,

Do you?

I have enjoy reading it....

enjoyed! :rotfl:


----------



## natalierb (Apr 18, 2007)

1. My ex is... the biggest loser alive

2. I am listening to... nothing, I am at work

3. Maybe I should... get off the computer and start working lol

4. I loveâ€¦ Jason

5. My best friend... Angie

6. I don't understand... why there can't be peace

7. I lost... nothing

8. People say... I'm too nice

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ My name, first initial of my middle name, first initial of my last name

10. Love is... complicated

11. Somewhere, someone is... having the best day of their life

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ love my family and makeup

13. Forever seems... not long enough

14. I never want to... see a loved one die

15. My cell phone is... a new Blackberry Pearl! I love it :rockwoot:

16. When I wake up in the morning... I go back to sleep for 5 more minutes

17. I get annoyed when... people invade my space (not myspace lol); when people cut me off when I'm driving

18. Parties are... cool when I was in high school

19. Today I... am working

20. Tomorrow I will... work

21. I really want... to watch tonight's episode of Lost already lol


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 18, 2007)

1. My ex is...nobody

2. I am listening to...AFI

3. Maybe I should...go do the grocery shopping

4. I loveâ€¦bran

5. My best friend...needs to return from utah

6. I don't understand...the stock market

7. I lost...my black headband

8. People say...nasty things =(

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦a fever dream is one of those annoying dreams you get when you have a fever and have a very restless nights sleep, and the dream is just one thing repeating over and over again, like the number 5. So obviously it had to become my SN =P.

10. Love is...perplexing

11. Somewhere, someone is...having an orgasm

12. I will alwaysâ€¦love AFI =)

13. Forever seems...too long

14. I never want to...have kids

15. My cell phone is...an awesome razr

16. When I wake up in the morning...I groan with displeasure and eat some cereal

17. I get annoyed when...people take advantage of me.

18. Parties are...what are parties?

19. Today I...will make vegetable lasagna for dinner

20. Tomorrow I will...finish one of my books

21. I really want...my tummy to stop hurting. And for people to VOTE for me! hehe =P


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 18, 2007)

1. My ex is... I guess I technically don't have one? I'm not sure. lol.

2. I am listening to... nothing right now.

3. Maybe I should... go buy stuff that I need for school.

4. I loveâ€¦ makeup and music.

5. My best friend... got married and moved out of state.

6. I don't understand... people.

7. I lost... my only MAC fluidline.

8. People say... I'm a sweet girl.

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ self explanatory. lol. j/k. It's the name of an album by the band Element 101.

10. Love is... selfless.

11. Somewhere, someone is... having the best day of their life.

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ be short.

13. Forever seems... promising.

14. I never want to... fail.

15. My cell phone is... Virgin Mobile. lol.

16. When I wake up in the morning... I lay in bed for at least 15 minutes trying to get up.

17. I get annoyed when... people are rude.

18. Parties are... not my thing.

19. Today I... observed classes in a local high school.

20. Tomorrow I will... give a presentation on the Towers of Hanoi for my Teaching High School Mathematics course.

21. I really want... this week to be over.


----------



## Tina Marie (Apr 18, 2007)

1. My ex is... a loser

2. I am listening to... my grandmother

3. Maybe I should... finish my paper

4. I loveâ€¦ food!!

5. My best friend... is in Delaware

6. I don't understand... men

7. I lost... my mind! haha

8. People say... what they say

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ my name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

10. Love is... hard

11. Somewhere, someone is... having sex  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ be emotional

13. Forever seems... like a long time

14. I never want to... get old

15. My cell phone is... always on me

16. When I wake up in the morning... I want to go back to sleep if its early

17. I get annoyed when... my boyfriend is oblivious to everything

18. Parties are... a great time

19. Today I... skipped my class

20. Tomorrow I will... go to work... ughhh

21. I really want... to spoon with my boyfriend haha


----------



## Aprill (Apr 18, 2007)

lol


----------



## magosienne (Apr 18, 2007)

1. My ex is...better left alone, too complicated, i've got already so much job with myself. 

2. I am listening to...Kung Fu with David Carradine, because even if it involves kung-fu, there's more to it than just violence and pretty cool movements. besides, i love the actor  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

3. Maybe I should...go to sleep because i didn't sleep very well last night

4. I loveâ€¦so many things !

5. My best friend...deserves better than being the one trying to maintain the unity of her torn apart family.

6. I don't understand...many things

7. I lost...the references of an old childhood book i wanted to reread. but i found another one, so it's okay.

8. People say...what they want to say

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦the result of me playing RPG and searching for a stupid name. it's based on magician, because it's always been my favorite character in fantasy books  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

10. Love is...incredibly complicated but worth it

11. Somewhere, someone is...living happily

12. I will alwaysâ€¦dream

13. Forever seems...so long ! you wish to stay forever with the ones you love, and sometimes you wish time to go faster.

14. I never want to...loose again my bookmarks, lol :rotfl:

15. My cell phone is...in my bag

16. When I wake up in the morning...i want to go back to sleep !

17. I get annoyed when...people are rude, because everyone have bad days, but everyone can also learn politeness and respect.

18. Parties are...fun

19. Today I...went to university, cooked some dessert, forgot to put some papers in the garbage

20. Tomorrow I will...cook, go out, post some letters.

21. I really want...a new pillow !


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Apr 18, 2007)

1. My ex is...

2. I am listening to... My bro sing the Wiggles[aw its cute!!]

3. Maybe I should... finish cleaning before mom comes home

4. I loveâ€¦ my Bubby[bubby is Jeffrey my brother]

5. My best friend...is in pa, I dont get to see her enough

6. I don't understand... alot of things

7. I lost... my mind?

8. People say...im loud. I dont think so

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ I have no idea.

10. Love is... something i care nothing about

11. Somewhere, someone is... probably being a pervert!

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ wear makeup!!!

13. Forever seems... like forever

14. I never want to...be olf

15. My cell phone is...just laying around. I just have the phone my dad cancled my plan lol

16. When I wake up in the morning... I want to go back to sleep

17. I get annoyed when...act like babies.

18. Parties are... i wouldnt know. I dont parrty

19. Today I... babysat

20. Tomorrow I will... be lazy lol

21. I really want... to go to Kennywood


----------



## Jesskaa (Apr 18, 2007)

1. My ex is... lame.

2. I am listening to... nothing.

3. Maybe I should... pick my outfit out.

4. I loveâ€¦ my friends.

5. My best friend... is Dakota.

6. I don't understand... math.

7. I lost... all feeling.

8. People say... I`m crazy.

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ it my name.. kinda.

10. Love is... hurtful.

11. Somewhere, someone is... dying and loving.

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ love.

13. Forever seems... so good.

14. I never want to... die.

15. My cell phone is... my life.

16. When I wake up in the morning... i want sleep.

17. I get annoyed when... people take advantage.

18. Parties are... Fabulous!

19. Today I... WANT SLEEP.

20. Tomorrow I will... go to school.

21. I really want... to do my math hw, ahaha.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 18, 2007)

1. My ex is... a total hottie

2. I am listening to...the Social Work grad admissions "committe" decided who will get in

3. Maybe I should...stop listenting? I can't help it, there office door is opened and well my desk is right in front!

4. I loveâ€¦ Anthony Keidis and Starbucks

5. My best friend...is so nice even when im the biggest *****

6. I don't understand... why my mom won't wear makeup!

7. I lost...the will to work today.

8. People say... im too nice to work were I want to work. I'll show them!

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ johnny depp and 84 is the year his first movie was released.

10. Love is... a bunch of :bs:

11. Somewhere, someone is...getting bad news.

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ love makeup.

13. Forever seems... an eternity.

14. I never want to...stop going to school.

15. My cell phone is...adorable.

16. When I wake up in the morning...I hit the snooze button and go back to sleep.

17. I get annoyed when...people talk about stuff they don't know about.

18. Parties are... okay.

19. Today I... felt misserable because I woke up to gunshots.

20. Tomorrow I will...sleep in until 10!

21. I really want...to get another Chloe bag.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 18, 2007)

1. My ex is... ugly

2. I am listening to... Just Like Heaven

3. Maybe I should... clean the house

4. I loveâ€¦ myself... and my family

5. My best friend... is the computer

6. I don't understand... rap music

7. I lost... my mind

8. People say... I'm quiet but I'm not

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ my first name

10. Love is... just a game

11. Somewhere, someone is... talking about me

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ be young

13. Forever seems... like never

14. I never want to... get married

15. My cell phone is... is never on

16. When I wake up in the morning... I brush my hair

17. I get annoyed when... people ask me the same question more than once

18. Parties are... boring

19. Today I... went to the cemetery

20. Tomorrow I will... take a test

21. I really want... the summer to come


----------



## susanks1 (Apr 19, 2007)

1. My ex is... in the Coast Guard

2. I am listening to... my computer humm

3. Maybe I should... put my laundry in the dryer

4. I loveâ€¦ my husband so much

5. My best friend... is going with me to DC on Saturday

6. I don't understand... why people have to lie

7. I lost... sleep last night

8. People say... I am serious

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ my name and middle initial

10. Love is... being married to my husband for 15 years now

11. Somewhere, someone is... shopping, eating, going out and having fun

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ love my grandchildren

13. Forever seems... like a long time away

14. I never want to... be without my family

15. My cell phone is... LG Envy

16. When I wake up in the morning... I think about what I have to do that day

17. I get annoyed when... people are rude

18. Parties are... fun to socialize since I don't drink

19. Today I... went to court with my son so he can fight for custody of his daughter

20. Tomorrow I will... go to work

21. I really want... more time with my husband (he is in the military)


----------



## MandyPandy (Apr 19, 2007)

1. My ex is... a psychotic stalker

2. I am listening to... the sound of silence

3. Maybe I should... pee

4. I loveâ€¦ diet coke

5. My best friend... has known me for 20 years

6. I don't understand... how people can be so cruel

7. I lost... my mind

8. People say... stupid crap

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ My nickname

10. Love is... out there somewhere

11. Somewhere, someone is... being born

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ be angry with my old job for screwing me over

13. Forever seems... scary

14. I never want to... die

15. My cell phone is... pink

16. When I wake up in the morning... I check how much longer before I can sleep again

17. I get annoyed when... people are inconsiderate

18. Parties are... anxiety-provoking

19. Today I... made dinner

20. Tomorrow I will... hopefully get a call for a job

21. I really want... money to go shopping!


----------



## H1baby (Apr 19, 2007)

1. My ex is skanky chicken ****er. lol

2. I am listening to my bird curse.

3. Maybe I should take a shit.

4. I love my husband's boobies.

5. My best friend is a wonderful person.

6. I don't understand mean people.

7. I lost 5 pounds when I took a shit.

8. People say stupid things.

9. The meaning of my screen name is I am my husband's #1 Baby.

10. Love is never ending.

11. Somewhere, someone is eating chocolate cake.

12. I will always worry.

13. Forever seems not long enough.

14. I never want to get in an elevator.

15. My cell phone is new and kewl.

16. When I wake up in the morning I am a *****.

17. I get annoyed when people dont listen.

18. Parties are fun if they sell purses.

19. Today I worried about VT students.

20. Tomorrow I will go for the yearly cooch check up. yuck.....

21. I really want a Cadillac CTS....


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 19, 2007)

1. My ex is...so far removed from my life, I don't even care.

2. I am listening to...New Jersey Nets/Washington Wizards game on TV

3. Maybe I should...eat!

4. I loveâ€¦loud music when I'm driving.

5. My best friend...is my husband.

6. I don't understand...men sometimes and I thought I had them figured out!

7. I lost...nothing.

8. People say...if I wasn't so sweet, I'd be the size 0 b!tch everyone would love to hate! LMAO!

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦my two girls (as in pink bundles "of joy").

10. Love is...not enough.

11. Somewhere, someone is...being their usual jerk-off self.

12. I will alwaysâ€¦have me.

13. Forever seems...soooo far away.

14. I never want to...get emotionally hurt again.

15. My cell phone is...a curse.

16. When I wake up in the morning...I feel great!

17. I get annoyed when...people just call when they need help.

18. Parties are...boring.

19. Today I...had a MUCH, MUCH better day than yesterday.

20. Tomorrow I will...hopefully have an even better day.

21. I really want...to go to the Game 1, Round 1 of Toronto Raptors' Playoff game this weekend. It sold out even before it went online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## nehcterg (Apr 19, 2007)

1. My ex is... nonexistent

2. I am listening to... Peggy Lee

3. Maybe I should... quit being such a procrastinator and get done what I need to

4. I loveâ€¦ lamp

5. My best friend... isn't around much anymore

6. I don't understand... my math class, because i get to bored and doodle..

7. I lost... 1 of 5 Scrabble games played with my mom

8. People say... that I can be too logical and random at the same time

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ just my name spelled back wards (and pronounced like nectar)

10. Love is... yet to be defined in my life

11. Somewhere, someone is... drawing a picture of their own hand

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ love the area I came from

13. Forever seems... to long to even imagine

14. I never want to... fall face first down the stairs again

15. My cell phone is... almost 2 years old

16. When I wake up in the morning... I watch the weather channel

17. I get annoyed when... my friends are complete asses to me

18. Parties are... always happening with out me :frown:

19. Today I... spent 2 hours transcribing interviews for my Documentary

20. Tomorrow I will... have to call the Head Monkey and ask about becoming a Monkey

21. I really want... to have a great summer, before the first of my friends ties the knot


----------



## Jessica (Apr 19, 2007)

1. My ex is... So far out of my life...who cares

2. I am listening to... BonJovi Slippery When Wet

3. Maybe I should... Get my ass out of this chair and clean the house

4. I loveâ€¦ My Husband

5. My best friend... is my Husband

6. I don't understand... why I have these stupid Panic Attacks

7. I lost... my virginty at 19...lmao...is that what you ment...j/k.. My wallet

8. People say... You have pretty eyes and beautiful hair

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ My first and middle names and yr born

10. Love is... Waking up not being alone to conquer the world

11. Somewhere, someone is... Having Sex

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ Try my hardest to be a good Wife and friend

13. Forever seems... too short

14. I never want to... Die

15. My cell phone is... a piece of sh*t Pink Razor

16. When I wake up in the morning... I wanna roll right back over and stay in

bed with Dave, the dog and cats

17. I get annoyed when... People try to tell me how to do my job

18. Parties are... Fun

19. Today I... Did nothing but spend money and post on MUT

20. Tomorrow I will... Clean my house...probably wishful thinking

21. I really want... To lose weight and stop these f-ing anxiety attacks


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 19, 2007)

1. My ex is... now my hubby, lol!

2. I am listening to... vh1 celebrity eye candy

3. Maybe I should... get ready for bed because I'm so tired!

4. I loveâ€¦ my babies! roxy is a cute furball (cat) and turley is well... a turtle!

5. My best friend... lives in Washington (miss her so much!)

6. I don't understand... why the weather is so out of whack lately!

7. I lost... nothing, I need to lose weight! argh!

8. People say... that I'm funny

9. The meaning of my screen name â€¦ tadzio is from a Rufus wainwright song "Grey Gardens" and 79 is the year of my birth.

10. Love is... hard at times but so worth it!

11. Somewhere, someone is... sleeping! (what I should be doing, haha!)

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ try to become a better person

13. Forever seems... infinity

14. I never want to... grow old!

15. My cell phone is... being charged

16. When I wake up in the morning... I have to have my cup of coffee!

17. I get annoyed when... people try to pick on you over trivial matters

18. Parties are... ok but I prefer a one on one lounge time with friends.

19. Today I... did some laundry

20. Tomorrow I will... finish my resume!

21. I really want... to go to sleep!


----------



## TylerD (Apr 19, 2007)

]1. My ex is alright Dunno dont talk to her anymore.

2. I am listening to blue eyes blue by eric clapton.

3. Maybe I should kill my boss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. I love good looking women  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

5. My best friend is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

6. I don't understand why men wear pink shirts hahah

7. I lost my glasses earlier and then found them

8. People say weird things

9. The meaning of my screen name is my name

10. Love is a strong word

11. Somewhere, someone is is watching a Val Kilmer Movie.

12. I will always wear socks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

13. Forever seems like an eternity (Did I spell that right)

14. I never want to eat Cheese and ketchup together.

15. My cell phone is pretty sweet.

16. When I wake up in the morning I hope my skin doesnt look bad.

17. I get annoyed when my boss is an ass to me which is most of the time.

18. Parties are AMAZING  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

19. Today I had a bad skin day.

20. Tomorrow I will hopefully have a good skin day.

21. I really want a cheesecake.


----------



## stars01 (Apr 26, 2007)

1. My ex is... a jerk

2. I am listening to... the sound of the show from the television

3. Maybe I should... just sleep

4. I loveâ€¦ him but i think he doesn't even liek me back :scared:

5. My best friend... is beautiful

6. I don't understand... why love is confusing

7. I lost... my innocence. :rotfl:

8. People say... i look snobbish

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ as is

10. Love is... a double-edged sword

11. Somewhere, someone is... out there for me

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ be on the safe side

13. Forever seems... like a long long time. hehe:laughing:

14. I never want to... cry because of love

15. My cell phone is... one of my most important possessions

16. When I wake up in the morning... i dread going to work

17. I get annoyed when... i ask people and they don't answer me straightforwardly

18. Parties are... fun and enjoyable

19. Today I... went to work

20. Tomorrow I will... go to work

21. I really want... him but im afraid to make the first move.


----------



## cinnamingirl (Apr 26, 2007)

1. My ex is...a butt-hole

2. I am listening to... the birds chirp outside my window

3. Maybe I should... poop

4. I loveâ€¦ matthew

5. My best friend...is the craziest person i know

6. I don't understand... how people can be so cruel

7. I lost... respect for my stepfather

8. People say...im genuine

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ there isnt one

10. Love is...a beautiful thing

11. Somewhere, someone is... chillin

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ be angry with my old job for screwing me over

13. Forever seems...like a long time

14. I never want to...break up with my boyfriend

15. My cell phone is...lame

16. When I wake up in the morning... im hungry

17. I get annoyed when...people are fake

18. Parties are... overrated??????? i dont know

19. Today I... will go to the bank

20. Tomorrow I will...go shopping

21. I really want...voltz wagon cabrio


----------



## Annia (Apr 27, 2007)

1. My ex is... is my ex

2. I am listening to... key strokes

3. Maybe I should... go to sleep

4. I loveâ€¦ water

5. My best friend... is wonderful

6. I don't understand... computer programming

7. I lost... too many things

8. People say... I am a goofy

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ a variation of my middlename

10. Love is... sacred

11. Somewhere, someone is... staring at the stars

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ live

13. Forever seems... too short

14. I never want to... never want

15. My cell phone is... sleeping

16. When I wake up in the morning... I have to clean before the cleaning ladies get here

17. I get annoyed when... when I don't have enough time

18. Parties are... everything from boring to fun, depends on what kind

19. Today I... got a massage--yay!

20. Tomorrow I will... play games

21. I really want... to have a strawberry shake


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 22, 2007)

1. My ex is... still quite cute.

2. I am listening to... my mom washing the dishes.

3. Maybe I should... stop filling this out and start studying for my MCAT.

4. I loveâ€¦ painting.

5. My best friend... is getting married and moving to the U.S. Things are never gonna be the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

6. I don't understand... why I never do what makes me happy.

7. I lost... my ability to concentrate.

8. People say... that I'm talented. I should listen and be happy.

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ a long lost race of people from the game: The legend of Zelda.

10. Love is... quite utopic.

11. Somewhere, someone is... dying. (Thinking about that gives me a weird feeling.)

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ have a fascination for cats.

13. Forever seems... not enough.

14. I never want to... realize I've wasted my life.

15. My cell phone is... a backstabber.

16. When I wake up in the morning... my eyes are full of crap and I can't see.

17. I get annoyed when... I can't find enough time to do what I want to do.

18. Parties are... weird social events for me.

19. Today I... will study the Physics chapter for the MCAT.

20. Tomorrow I will... study some more.

21. I really want... to stop browsing MUT for once and start studying hahah.


----------



## Sreyomac (Jul 23, 2007)

1. My ex is... nothing to mention

2. I am listening to... cartoons

3. Maybe I should... go turn the music on

4. I loveâ€¦ new hair styles

5. My best friend...ummm its up for grabs

6. I don't understand... fluid lines and pigments

7. I lost... the best lip gloss ever!

8. People say...I look 15... i am 26

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ lol its my last name spelt backwards and my first letter my first name and my husbands.

10. Love is... is worth waiting for

11. Somewhere, someone is... idk

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ wax my eyebrows

13. Forever seems... ummm like forever lol

14. I never want to...bikini wax

15. My cell phone is...Razr

16. When I wake up in the morning... I sit and have a smoke and dr. pepper

17. I get annoyed when...ummm toooo much to list

18. Parties are... great until they get out of hand

19. Today I... we cooked out

20. Tomorrow I will...sleep in

21. I really want...A brand new do'!


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 18, 2007)

1. My ex is... a deadbeat dad!!!

2. I am listening to... the telly!

3. Maybe I should... get off my computer, lol (been on it forever)

4. I loveâ€¦ my family

5. My best friend...is totally liberal and I am conservative but somehow it works

6. I don't understand... mean people

7. I lost... my mind, hahhaa

8. People say... I am very understanding

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ first name, last initial, year I was born

10. Love is... patient, kind, never jealous

11. Somewhere, someone is... more addicted to the computer than me, I hop!!

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ stand up for what I believe in

13. Forever seems... hard to imagine

14. I never want to... hurt anyone's feellings

15. My cell phone is... an extra limb as far as I'm concerned

16. When I wake up in the morning... all I want to do is go back to bed!!

17. I get annoyed when... people are too cheerful in the morning

18. Parties are... meh

19. Today I... have a ton of stuff to do

20. Tomorrow I will... try to relax

21. I really want... more shoes


----------



## monniej (Aug 22, 2007)

1. My ex is... in prison (it's a long story) 

2. I am listening to... silence!

3. Maybe I should... go home

4. I loveâ€¦ my family

5. My best friend...is my sister

6. I don't understand... why people are mean to others

7. I lost... my mom

8. People say...i'm aggressive

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ who i am

10. Love is... my family

11. Somewhere, someone is... kissing a loved one

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ honor the Divine Spirit in me!

13. Forever seems... like not so long at all

14. I never want to... stay mad or upset

15. My cell phone is...always on

16. When I wake up in the morning... and say Thank you!

17. I get annoyed when... people are negative

18. Parties are... fun

19. Today I... feel blessed and truly grateful

20. Tomorrow I will...leave up to the Divine Spirit to orchestrate

21. I really want... to do better!


----------



## Sonia_K (Aug 23, 2007)

1. My ex is... nonexistent

2. I am listening to... people typing on their keyboards

3. Maybe I should... get back to work

4. I loveâ€¦ my husband &amp; my kids

5. My best friend...is my husband

6. I don't understand... why people work long hours

7. I lost... my trust in some people

8. People say... I'm caring

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ my name

10. Love is... expressed in many ways

11. Somewhere, someone is... hungry

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ be who I am

13. Forever seems... unreal

14. I never want to... lose a loved one

15. My cell phone is...always with me

16. When I wake up in the morning... I get in the shower

17. I get annoyed when... people complain too much

18. Parties are... an excuse to drink

19. Today I... don't feel like working

20. Tomorrow I will... go to the airport

21. I really want... peace and happiness


----------



## charish (Oct 2, 2007)

1. My ex is... far far away

2. I am listening to... my son play star wars and my 2yr. getting mad

3. Maybe I should... see what he wants

4. I loveâ€¦ my life

5. My best friend...is so much fun

6. I don't understand... why bad things happen

7. I lost... my cross necklace

8. People say...i need to go out more

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ the way i feel about my kids, but spelled different.

10. Love is...wonderful

11. Somewhere, someone is... crying

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ love my kids

13. Forever seems... like a long time

14. I never want to...live longer than my kids

15. My cell phone is...away right now

16. When I wake up in the morning... i go potty

17. I get annoyed when...people go too slow on the road

18. Parties are... fun to go to

19. Today I... returned my baby's costume and tried to find another one

20. Tomorrow I will...workout, hopefully

21. I really want...to go see my family and friends in TN.


----------



## hbredhead (Oct 3, 2007)

what's up with the chainletter?


----------



## boopie (Feb 13, 2008)

1. My ex is... a ****head.

2. I am listening to... nothing at the moment.

3. Maybe I should... color my hair blonde.

4. I loveâ€¦ my husband.

5. My best friend... is my husband.

6. I don't understand... hateful people.

7. I lost... my sunglass case.

8. People say... the funniest stuff.

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ Betty Boop

10. Love is... a wonderful thing.

11. Somewhere, someone is... sleeping.

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ treasure and love my husband.

13. Forever seems... like a very short time.

14. I never want to... die.

15. My cell phone is... hardly ever used.

16. When I wake up in the morning... I need some coffee.

17. I get annoyed when... people argue nonstop.

18. Parties are... not really for me.

19. Today I... took my husband to get cateract surgery

20. Tomorrow I will... take my husband for post-op.

21. I really want... some tuna noodle casserole.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Feb 17, 2008)

1. My ex is...old news

2. I am listening to... Bed J Holiday &amp; Plies

3. Maybe I should...finish the laundry.

4. I loveâ€¦my son.

5. My best friend...needs to come do my hair!

6. I don't understand...algebra.

7. I lost...my heart in West Virginia.

8. People say...I never listen, at least I think that's what they say.

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦pretty self-explanatory. :rotfl:

10. Love is...interesting, to say the least.

11. Somewhere, someone is...doing something.

12. I will alwaysâ€¦.wear socks to bed in winter.

13. Forever seems...like a mighty long time.

14. I never want to...see my child in pain.

15. My cell phone is...money wasted.

16. When I wake up in the morning...I thank God for giving me another day.

17. I get annoyed when...I run out of milk.

18. Parties are...a fond memory.

19. Today I...washed my hair.

20. Tomorrow I will...make cinnamon rolls for breakfast.

21. I really want...some milk!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 22, 2008)

1. My ex is... evil!

2. I am listening to... nothing

3. Maybe I should... go to sleep, its 8am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

4. I loveâ€¦ my nieces

5. My best friend... is my older sister

6. I don't understand... quantum physics

7. I lost... my house keys

8. People say... I'm shy

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ my name, and a word that rhymes with my name lol creative.

10. Love is... fun but painful

11. Somewhere, someone is... in labour

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ be blonde regardless of my hair color

13. Forever seems... impossible

14. I never want to... get old

15. My cell phone is... ancient

16. When I wake up in the morning... I check the time

17. I get annoyed when... people eat noisily

18. Parties are... fun

19. Today I... its only 8am!

20. Tomorrow I will... look for a new job

21. I really want... to be a millionaire


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

1. My ex is... a loser

2. I am listening to... the tapping of buttons on my keyboard 

3. Maybe I should... never drink again 

4. I loveâ€¦ Robert 

5. My best friend... lives too far away 

6. I don't understand... why people hate Hillary 

7. I lost... poker last night 

8. People say... I'm funny 

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ absolutely nothing 

10. Love is... my screename 

11. Somewhere, someone is... takin a leak 

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ try to be a good person 

13. Forever seems... so long 

14. I never want to... be broke 

15. My cell phone is... a blackberry! 

16. When I wake up in the morning... I want just another extra hour to sleep 

17. I get annoyed when... I lose something 

18. Parties are...

19. Today I... am happy it's Friday 

20. Tomorrow I will... sleep in and spend the day with my BF

21. I really want... some ice cream


----------



## JulieMarie (Aug 19, 2013)

1. My ex is... a cheater and a liar

2. I am listening to... my coworkers... blahblahblah

3. Maybe I should... just go home

4. I loveâ€¦ my puppies and my boyfriend

5. My best friend... lives with me

6. I don't understand... why the time is going so slow

7. I lost... my patience years ago

8. People say... screwed up things

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ my initials

10. Love is... everywhere

11. Somewhere, someone is... falling in love

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ believe in fate

13. Forever seems... so far away

14. I never want to... be unhappy

15. My cell phone is... my time sucker

16. When I wake up in the morning... I snuggle deeper in my sheets

17. I get annoyed when... I wake up early because of someone else's alarm

18. Parties are... ehh

19. Today I... am tired

20. Tomorrow I will... pay my bills (ugh)

21. I really want... to watch some Real Housewives episodes


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jan 13, 2014)

1. My ex is... my ex for a reason and out of my life

2. I am listening to... the printer and my coworkers

3. Maybe I should... actually fill out this proposal before 5PM

4. I loveâ€¦ my husband, time with friends and family, our dog, travelling

5. My best friend... is not just one person (I got more than one)

6. I don't understand... why people want me to like stuff on facebook with poor children that are sick

7. I lost... this check that I wante dto cash (just $15 luckily)

8. People say... a lot as long as the day is long

9. The meaning of my screen name isâ€¦ what i blog under

10. Love is... work but beautiful

11. Somewhere, someone is... drinking a beer

12. I will alwaysâ€¦ love Christmas

13. Forever seems... long, sometimes not long enough

14. I never want to... seriously sick or alone

15. My cell phone is... almost always with me

16. When I wake up in the morning... I wonder if i could just sleep a little longer

17. I get annoyed when... people are rude

18. Parties are... alright

19. Today I... am enjoying the day

20. Tomorrow I will... go to work

21. I really want... to win the lottery


----------

